# ph-wert zu hoch



## Haiflyer (7. Juni 2007)

hi

hab gestern mal gemessen. alle werte sind super außer dem pH-wert.
der liegt bei 8-8,5.
wie bekommen wir den auf 7,5 ? 
hab mal gelesen das hohe sauerstoffkonzentration verantwortlich ist für einen erhöhten pH-wert.
und es hängt irgendwie mit den pflanzen zusammen die tagsüber sauerstoff produzieren oder so und somit den ph-wert auch in die höhe treiben. nachts geht dieser dann wieder runter, da nachts kein sauerstoff produziert wird.
wir haben einen highblow 80 mit 6 sprudelsteinen im teich. man kann jeden einzeln regeln (wieviel O2 ausströmen soll.) sollte ich das mal ein wenig nach unten regulieren.???

danke

ciao lucas


----------



## Michael K (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Lucas, 8 ist doch noch OK


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Lucas,
viel kann ich dir dazu nicht sagen.

Ich weiß nur, daß die Chemiker gleich nach GH + KH fragen werden  

Also besorg die Werte schon mal.

Es könnte an den Sprudelsteinen liegen.
Bei mir treibt der Wasserfall den PH auf teilweise über 9.


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo

sowas von klassisch !  

Hier fehlt Puffervermögen 



mfG


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

GH liegt bei: mittelhart 17-18 °dGH
KH liegt bei 8-9 °dKH


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

ich nochmal

heute war ganz stark die Sauerstoffproduktion der Pflanzen zu sehen
aus allen Sprossen der Unterwasserpflanzen stiegen Ketten von Bläschen auf , der Algenrasen an meinem Überlauf "kochte " 
fast  



> tagsüber verbrauchen die Pflanzen beim Wachstum (Photosynthese) den Kohlenstoff , durch diesen Vorgang entsteht als Abfallprodukt Sauerstoff . Ein erhöhter Sauerstoffanteil im Wasser lässt den ph-Wert ansteigen



(lässt sich aber eigentlich nur "nachgestellt " unter Laborbedingungen fotografieren  )

aber die Zusammenhänge sind doch so klar !

mfG


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

ja ok dann wirds wohl daran liegen. is ja auch ein wahnsinns wetter seit gestern. bei uns gestern und heute über 30 °


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Karsten,

Du schreibst, dass ein Teich ein bestimmtes SBV hat. Ist dieses SBV von Teich zu Teich verschieden und wovon ist es abhängig?

Ich habe im Moment auch Probleme mit einem zu hohen ph- Wert von 9,0, so hoch war er noch nie zuvor. In der Regel liegt er bei 8,4-8,5 und kurzfristig etwas höher, wenn eine biogene Entkalkung stattfindet, wobei sich die KH ziemlich konstant seit Jahren  zwischen 6-8 bewegt. Eine biogene Entkalkung hat es kürzlich gegeben oder ist noch im Gange, die KH liegt bei 6, die GH hat 12, der ph- Wert,  heute elektronisch gemessen, lag morgens bei 8.9, abends bei 9,0.  Das kürzlich gekaufte Wasser hat folgende Werte: ph 7,4, KH 14, GH 24. Vor der Verwendung dieses Wassers und einigen heftigen Gewittern lag der ph auf einem Traumwert ( für mich) von 8,2-8,3. Wieso konnte der ph- Wert so hoch ansteigen, obwohl das Zuleitungswasser nur 7,4 hat und  das Regenwasser der Gewitter noch weniger. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zur Zeit 28°.

Vielleicht kannst Du mir helfen, die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Ich habe noch vergessen zu sagen, dass es zur Zeit erstmals so etwas wie richtiges Wachstum in meinem Teich gibt, zumindest bei einigen Pflanzen, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

28 grad im teich ? hammer. hier sind es momentan 22 grad Wassertemp. trotz des heißen Wetters.


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> 28 grad im teich ? hammer. hier sind es momentan 22 grad Wassertemp. trotz des heißen Wetters.




Du hast noch nicht richtig geguckt Lucas  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=46&userid=


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

wie groß ist denn dein teich wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo,

der Teich hat mit den drei kleineren Außenbecken ca. 75m². Er ist in Teilen der Schwimmzone 2,20m tief und hat ein Volumen von ca. 75-80 m³.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

naja um nochma nach all den urlaubsträumereien auf den ph wert zu sprechen zu kommen. wie bekomm ich ihn auf 8 oder 7,5 ? oder is 8.5 auch noch ok. für koi. habe halt gelesen das 8.5 zu hoch sei 
danke

ciao lucas


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo



> ........Wie die Praxis zeigt, werden jedoch die Grenzen des Kalk-Gleichgewichtes an Sonnentagen fast immer überschritten. In nährstoffreichen Karpfenteichen werden fast regelmäßig hohe pH-Werte gemessen, die bei dem jeweils gemessenen SBV nicht auftreten dürften. Hierfür sind zwei Gründe verantwortlich:
> Der erste Grund liegt in einer Unzulänglichkeit der Messung. Wir messen als SBV gegebenenfalls auch Calciumcarbonat, das bereits aus der Lösung auskristallisiert ist, jedoch noch feinst verteilt im Wasser schwebt. Bei der SBV-Messung löst es sich unter dem Einfluss der Salzsäure hinreichend rasch und umso besser wieder auf, je kleiner seine Kristalle noch sind. Gelegentlich bemerkt man bei der SBV-Messung eine etwas »zähe« Reaktion des pH-Wertes während der Zugabe der Salz säure. Dann kann man mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass mikrokristalliner Kalk mitgemessen wird, der gelöste Formen der Kohlensäure vortäuscht (Roßknecht 1976, 1977, 1980).
> Der entscheidende Grund für die regelmäßig über das theoretische Gleichgewichts-Niveau steigen den pH-Werte ist jedoch, dass die Reaktion der Kalkfällung sehr langsam abläuft. In einem »sau beren« Wasser dauert es annähernd einen Tag, bis sich nach der Entstehung einer Kalk-Übersätti gung das neue Gleichgewicht einstellt. Darüber hinaus konnte aber am Bodensee gezeigt werden, dass organisches Material die Einstellung des neuen Kalkgleichgewichtes auf bis zu zwei Wochen verlangsamen kann (Kleiner 1989). In Karpfenteichen ist aufgrund des hohen Gehaltes an organi schem Material mit einer noch wesentlich stärkeren Verzögerung der biogenen Entkalkung zu rechnen.
> Die Ursache der Verzögerungen bei der Ausfällung von Kalk konnte im Raster-Elektronenmikros kop gezeigt werden. Die Oberflächen feinster Kalkkristalle, die als Ansatzpunkte für den Fortgang der Kalkfällung wirken sollten, belegen sich mit organischen Partikeln. Daneben spielen auch gelöste organische Moleküle eine Rolle, die als sog. Chelatbildner das Calcium zum Teil »maskie ren« und so von der Kalkfällung ausschließen können.
> ...


http://www.koi-hobby.de/site_kh/content/view/449/136/

 

 mit einer zünftiger Bepflanzung und Muschelkalk ohne übermäßig viel Algen sollte das System stabil sein .

kurzfristig könntest Du Dir mit Co2  (Generator oder Flasche) 
oder Stroh behelfen .  
oder / und Du beschattest den Teich 


mfG


----------



## karsten. (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo

hier ein Bild vom Sauerstoff    

 

mfG


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Karsten,

es wäre wohl eine maßlose Übertreibung, zu behaupten, dass ich die, von Dir so ausführlich beschriebenen Vorgänge im Teich nun restlos verstehe. Immerhin aber haben sie mir zu einer vagen Vorstellung der Zusammenhänge verholfen, denn bisher wollte mir nicht einleuchten, dass die Zuführung von Kalk als Mittel der Wahl dienen könnte. 

Die mit Branntkalk und Chlorkalk verbundenen Gefahren sind sehr verständlich dargestellt und scheiden damit aus. Kohlensauren Kalk in Form von ultrafein gemahlener Jura oder Kreide werde ich hier auf der Insel sicher nicht bekommen, scheidet also für den sofortigen Einsatz auch aus. Eine Eintrübung des Wassers muss ich nicht erst herbeiführen, es hat sich bereits bis zu einer Sichttiefe von 60cm eingetrübt. Bitte nicht lachen, aber könnte ich nicht, -  weil verfügbar-  ultrafeines Gesteinsmehl fein auf den Teich aufsprühen, als zusätzliche Trübung  und als Transportmittel für die absterbenden Schwebealgen zum Teichboden? Mit Haferstroh könnte ich nachhelfen und auch mit einer Teilbeschattung des Teichs durch ein großes Sonnensegel, das ich immer im Sommer über  einen Teil des  Teichs spanne.

Muschelkalk kann ich hier sicher bekommen, wird er in Säcken in den Teich gehängt und  in welchen Mengen bei etwa 75 m³ Wasser.

Danke, Karsten, Du hast mir (und sicher auch anderen mit zu hohen ph-Werten)   mit Deinen ausführlichen Erklärungen sehr geholfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo zusammen,


ich hab dann mal die Plauderei aus dem eigentlichem Thema entfernt. Sowas mag in 2 Monaten keiner mehr lesen, wenn er auf der Suche nach so wichtigen Infos ist. 
Zu finden ist das Ganze jetzt in der Plauderecke.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Gut so,Annett,

jetzt kann man sich wieder auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. 

Für mich waren Karstens Informationen zu diesem Thema sehr lehrreich, Du wirst  damit sicher besser vertraut sein.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## stefan (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hi 
wenn ihr euren PH Wert drücken wollt würde ich das mit Salzsäure machen.
In meinem Teich 160m³ habe ich täglich von Hand dosiert und ständig gemessen über IKS. Nach einer Zeit fällt er dann ab wobei ihr da die KH auch im Auge behalten müst weil erst wenn die leicht abfällt werd der PH unten bleiben.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Karsten,

noch bevor ich Deine Ratschläge, außer Strohsäcke in den Teich zu hängen, befolgen konnte, sank der pH- Wert wieder langsam ab. Seit 14 Tagen liegt er bei 8,0-8,2 und die KH wieder bei 8-9. Allerdings sind erhebliche  Spuren der biogenen Entkalkung zurückgeblieben, auf allen Pflanzen, besonders aber auf dem Knöterich-__ Laichkraut. Handelt es sich dabei um jene Form, die nie wieder in Lösung gehen kann, wie in dem, von Dir eingefügten Zitat beschrieben?
So heftig waren die Folgen einer biogenen Entkalkung noch nie, obwohl sie alljährlich im Sommer passiert. CO2 wird in meinem Teich bei KH 8-9 und pH über 8,0 und einer Wassertemperatur von  30° bis 32° sowie vielen Verbrauchern immer zu wenig sein. Eine CO2 Anlage scheidet für mich aus, es gibt hier keine Nachfüllmöglichkeit. Muschelkalk habe ich in Österreich bestellt, kennt man hier nicht, so unglaubwürdig das klingen mag, wenn man am Meer wohnt. Welche Vorsorge könnte ich noch treffen? In dem Zitat steht, dass die Verfügbarkeit von freier Kohlensäure auf den Bedarf im Teich abzustimmen ist, aber leider  nicht wie. Einen Teil der Pflanzen herausnehmen?

Ich hoffe, Du hilfst mir noch einmal mit Deinem Rat.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## LarsD (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Elfriede, 



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 14 Tagen liegt er bei 8,0-8,2 und die KH wieder bei 8-9.



die von Dir gemessene "kH" wird höher angezeigt, als sie tatsächlich ist. Grund dafür sind kleinste Kalkkristalle, die vom Test als "kH" interpretiert werden.



> Handelt es sich dabei um jene Form, die nie wieder in Lösung gehen kann, wie in dem, von Dir eingefügten Zitat beschrieben?



Sobald der pH-Wert unter 7 fällt, werden sich diese Ablagerungen wieder lösen. Dafür reicht es aus, wenn ein feiner Bakterienrasen unmittelbar auf diesen Ablagerungen den pH-Wert lokal soweit absenkt. Auch Regen kann helfen. 



> Muschelkalk habe ich in Österreich bestellt, kennt man hier nicht, so unglaubwürdig das klingen mag, wenn man am Meer wohnt.



Warum sammelst Du nicht ein paar __ Muscheln am Meer und packst sie in den Filter? 



> Welche Vorsorge könnte ich noch treffen? In dem Zitat steht, dass die Verfügbarkeit von freier Kohlensäure auf den Bedarf im Teich abzustimmen ist, aber leider  nicht wie. Einen Teil der Pflanzen herausnehmen?



Dabei geht es im Wesentlichen darum, den Austag von CO2 zu regulieren. Im Teich wären da so Dinge wie Belüftung, Bachlauf, Fontäne & Co. gemeint. 

In Deinem Teich kannst Du ausser der Beschattung im Moment wenig tun. Alles, was CO2 produziert, verbraucht Sauerstoff. Die bei Dir im Moment vorliegenden pH- und "kH"-Werte sind normale Werte, wie Du sie in jedem kleineren natürlichen Gewässer bei ähnlichen Rahmenbedingungen auch finden wirst. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

@ Lars  

Hallo Elfriede

 ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich DAS mal schreibe  

Vielleicht solltest Du ein paar Pflanzen rausnehmen und Fische einsetzen......


- defekter Link entfernt - und - defekter Link entfernt -

wobei ich früher auch solchen zugemüllten Knöderich hatte 
am Knöterich sieht man die biologische Entkalkung besonders stark.

Ich denke Deine Wassersituation , die Armleuchteralgen im Zusammenhang mit der starken Sonneneinstrahlung sind schon sehr speziel.

jede Menge O2  , keine Säure.......... 

Einbauten aus Eiche , Erlenzapfen , Teeauszüge aus Spänen ,
Torf und Moorextrakte

ich will Dir doch keine Pein bereiten   
mit unseren nordischen Teich"weißheiten".

Vielleicht experimentierst Du wirklich mal vorsichtig  mit Salzsäure 



noch geringer dosieren 

es geht doch "nur" um die lästige Ausfällung und um klares Wasser ?

mfG


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Lars, hallo Karsten,

noch spät nachts wollte ich mich für Euere schnellen Antworten bedanken, also Text geschrieben,- vielleicht zu lange dafür gebraucht?- jedenfalls verlor ich ihn beim Abschicken.

@Lars,

eigentlich habe ich alle Forderungen zur Verhinderung der sommerlichen Kalkausfällungen,soweit wie hier möglich, bereits erfüllt: Keine Blubberdinger im Teich, sowie Beschattung durch ein Sonnensegel und unzählige Seerosen, um die Wassertemperatur auf 32° zu drücken, früher hatte ich so um die 35°.

Die "falsche" Anzeige der KH durch Fehlinterpretation der feinen Kalkkristalle kann ich nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, denn das würde bedeuten, dass diese Kristalle immer vorhanden sind, da die KH seit Jahren einen stabilen Wert von ca. 8 darstellt, mit ganz seltenen, geringen Abweichungen. Gleiches gilt für den pH, einen Anstieg auf 9,0 hatte ich bis heuer noch nie, und auch noch nie war die Ausfällung so intensiv wie jetzt.

@ Karsten,

ich habe  Fische im Teich, wenn auch nicht ganz freiwillig, also werden wohl einige Pflanzen daran glauben müssen um den CO2- Verbrauch zu reduzieren. Auf die Seerosen kann ich wegen ihrer Funktion als Schattenspender nicht verzichten, aber einen Teil der Armleuchteralgen, die jetzt bereits dicke Polster bilden, könnte ich herausnehmen. Irgendwie schade, denn heuer brauche ich mich erstmals nicht über schlechtes Wachstum beklagen.

Du bereitest mir durchaus keine Pein, ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar, auch wenn hier nicht alles so funktioniert wie in nördlichen Teichen, aber ich kann es wenigstens probieren.

Einbauten aus Eiche sind hier wohl kaum möglich, aber Erlenzapfen kann ich mir schicken lassen oder geht eine andere Gerbsäure auch?,- Tannin hätte ich zum Beispiel vorrätig.

Übrigens stehe ich nicht so sehr auf klares Wasser. Letztes Jahr war der Teich fast durchgehend klar, - war schön und hat mir gefallen. Heuer ist er eben trüb, jedenfalls zur Zeit, mit dem Vorteil, dass man die Pflanzgefäße nicht sieht.

Es ist an sich schon eine Perversion, auf dieser trockenen, heißen und windigen  Insel einen Teich zu errichten, ihn auch noch völlig technikfrei erhalten zu wollen ist wahrscheinlich idiotisch und wohl meinem Eigensinn zuzuschreiben. Wie auch immer, der Teich macht mir Freude und ich kann auch durchaus mit den Kalkausfällungen leben, wenn sie nicht zu verhindern sind, was sich aber erst herausstellen wird, wenn ich alles ausprobiert habe. 

Du hattest viel Geduld mit mir, doch ich habe durch meine "lästige" Fragerei  sehr viel von Dir gelernt.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede

Foto: Armleuchteralgen-Polster


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo

genervt ist hier KEINER ! 

das mit den Fischen meinte ich , weil die u.a. Co2 ausatmen 

woher die Gerbsäure kommt ist egal .

in Gerstenstroh , Eiche und Erle sind auch noch andere wirksame 
(auf Ihre Wirkung wenig erforschte) Substanzen.

meine weitgehend positive Teichsituation erkläre ich mir unter anderem durch den Einsatz von Eiche .   

das Beste ist wirklich mit Gelassenheit und Geduld zuzusehen wie sich das etabliert was geht ...


mfG


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Elfriede,

vielleicht liegt das:





> Gleiches gilt für den pH, einen Anstieg auf 9,0 hatte ich bis heuer noch nie, und auch noch nie war die Ausfällung so intensiv wie jetzt.


auch an der außerordentlichen Wettersituation der letzten Wochen in Griechenland?
Paros war sicherlich auch davon betroffen (so ein paar Grad darfst Du uns gern rüberschicken - derzeit sind noch lange Jeans und Pulli angesagt; mehr oder weniger seit Wochen :crazy: ).
Jeder "Gammelprozeß" unter Wasser dürfte übrigens auch einiges an CO2 frei setzen. Leider aber eben auch wieder Nährstoffe - blöde Zwickmühle! :?


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Karsten, hallo Annett,

@ Karsten,

schön, dass Du das sagst, denn ich hätte noch eine Frage zur Eiche. In welcher Form bringst Du Eichenholz in Deinen Teich, als Stamm, Äste oder Späne, berindet oder nicht, frisch geschlagen oder abgelagert? Ich möchte Eichenholz auch in meinem Teich probieren. Mein Mann kommt Ende August mit dem Auto nach Paros und könnte mir Eichenholz in der passenden Form mitbringen. 

Das mit den Fischen habe ich schon richtig verstanden, doch viel CO2 dürften meine Fischchen nicht abgegeben haben.

Gruß Elfriede


@ Annett,

stimmt Annett, die Situation  hier auf Paros,- und nicht nur hier, war heuer wirklich ungewöhnlich. Kein Regen im Winter, Wassermangel im Teich, weil Zisterne leer, Nachfüllung mit neu gekauftem Wasser unbestimmter Herkunft und Qualität, dann heftige Gewitter im Mai (gibt es sonst nie) und schließlich noch die unerbittliche, anhaltende  Hitze bei völliger Windstille, die sich mittlerweile aber wieder auf Werte um 35° eingependelt hat. 5° könnte ich entbehren, liebe Annett. 

Einen regen Gammelprozess gibt es in meinem Teich kaum, weil er als Schwimmteich relativ sauber gehalten wird. Absterbendes, organisches Material entferne ich schon im Ansatz, da ich sowieso viel Zeit im Wasser verbringe. 

Wie schaut es denn in Deinem Teich zur Zeit aus, -Algen - Fische - Pflanzenwachstum? Gibt es wieder einmal Fotos zu sehen?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich war jetzt schon wieder einige Tage nicht mehr am Teich - Ernte läuft derzeit nicht und deswegen 5km fahren... 
Der Filter läuft auch von allein einige Zeit bzw. wirft Joachim meist 1x pro Tag einen Blick drauf.
Kamera liegt dann leider immer daheim oder man(n) denkt nicht an den Teich.  
Bisher hat sich die Situation ein wenig gebessert. Das Wasser ist aus meiner Sicht ein kleines bisschen klarer geworden, mehr aber auch nicht. Der eingebaute Pflanzenbereich scheint sich zu etablieren. Die letzten Wochen mußten wir auch kein Brunnenwasser mehr auffüllen - das einzig gute an diesem bescheidenen Wetter.
Fische hole ich immer noch raus, soweit ich sie bekommen kann.
Einzig den Muttergoldfisch hatte ich letztens nur zur Kontrolle kurz draußen. Sie sah gut aus, nur verliert sie immer mehr an Farbe. 
Fadenalgen hole ich nach wie vor alle paar Wochen mal raus. 
Komischerweise sind die eher gelb als grün (Stickstoffmangel?) - aber das ist schon immer so. 

Also, alles in allem nicht soviel Neues.

Am WE soll das Wetter endlich besser werden - mal sehen, wie lange.


----------



## koirob (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Elfriede
Ich versuche den Kh-Wert bei 4-8 und den Gh-wert bei 8-10 zu halten.
Dies reicht zum puffern des ph-Wertes völlig aus,zumindest habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht.Auch den Fischen scheint dies gut zu tun.Mein ph-Wert
liegt immer,also früh wie auch abends,zwischen 7,5-8.0.
Allerdings ist der größte Anteil der Wasseroberfläche schattiert und ein Betonbecken ist sicher auch einfacher zu reinigen.

MfG

Roberto


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Roberto, 

welche KH-und GH- Werte hat denn Dein Ausgangswasser? Hier auf der Insel ist das nicht so einfach, ich muss das Wasser vom Händler kaufen und erfahrungsgemäß liegen die Werte in sehr viel höheren Bereichen, GH bis zu 44KH von 12 aufwärts. Regen gibt es hier im Normalfall nur im Winter, aber auch nicht immer.

ph- Werte von 8,2 bis 8,5 sind in meinem Teich völlig in Ordnung und scheinen auch meinen Fischen zu behagen, ich möchte daran auch nicht drehen.

Ein Teil meiner Teichfläche ist zwar   auch abgeschattet, aber gegen die Hitze hier läßt sich nun einmal nichts machen, die Temperaturen sind mit jenen in Deutschland nicht vergleichbar.

Dass ein Betonteich leicht zu reinigen ist kann ich bestätigen, ich bin  auch sehr froh in Beton gebaut zu haben, denn Schlamm im Schwimmbereich macht sich nicht so gut.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## koirob (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Elfriede
Natürlich besitzt mein Ausgangswasser ganz andere Werte.Muß sogar nachsalzen. Wenn deine ph-Werte nicht stark schwanken,ist ja alles im grünen
Bereich.
Wenn ich dein sonniges Plätzchen sehe,nicht daß ich neidig werde wir sollen
ja ab morgen wieder Sommer bekommen ?!?,vielleicht währe ein noch größeres
Sonnensegel hilfreich.
Sieht ja wahnsinnig toll bei Dir aus.
Im Internett habe ich schon einiges über Kois mit Sonnenbrand gesehen.
Aber ich glaube bei Dir sind sie in guten Händen.

Ich darf ab morgen wieder auf Arbeit-ja klar soll ja auch wieder heiß werden
und hällt sicher bis zu meinem nächsten Frei.

Lass es Dir gut gehen und wieder von Dir höhren.

MfG
Roberto


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Roberto,

ich habe keine Koi, sie würden mein warmes Teichwasser wohl eher nicht vertragen, ich habe lediglich Schleierschwänze im Teich, die recht unempfindlich sind.

Der kurzfristige ph-Anstieg auf 9,0 war eine Ausnahmeerscheinung, normalerweise habe ich  sehr konstante Wasserwerte.

Ich habe auch noch ein größeres Sonnensegel, das ich aber nicht mehr benütze seitdem die Seerosen die Wasseroberfläche schon reichlich beschatten. 

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du nächstens auch in der Freizeit einmal viel Sonne abbekommst.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Roberto,

ich lese hier immer wieder, dass Du Dein Wasser aufsalzen mußt, um die "richtige Gh" zu erhalten?
Meinst Du damit tatsächlich Salz, also NaCl??


----------



## koirob (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Annett

Ich benutze zum aufsalzen Viesalz und seit neuem ,da auch nicht viel teurer,
Teichsalz. Habe es bei -www.koi-discount.de bekommen. Normales Salz geht 
nicht,da jodiert und viel zu "sauber". Salz allerdings ist für den Kh-Wert wichtig.
Für den Gh-Wert nehme ich Refine bzw Montmorillonit.
Beides ist sicher gut für die Schleimhaut und die Farbintensität.
Bin aber kein Doktor,nehme es und bin zufrieden.

Weiterhin viel Freude mit Deinem Hobby.
Laß von Dir höhren wenn Du Ergebnisse bemerkst. 

MfG
Roberto


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Roberto,

ich bin gewiss kein Chemiker... aber Salz, also NaCl (Natrium und Chlor) kann aus meiner Sicht nix mit der Karbonathärte (Carbonathärte = Konzentration von HCO3 = Hydrogencarbonat!!) zu tun haben... schon eher die von Dir weiter oben beschriebenen Muschelschalen.

M.M.n. gehört Salz nur im absoluten Notfall in den Teich. Schrieb nicht erst gestern jemand, dass die teilweise gute Wirkung eines kurzzeitigen Salzbades gegen __ Parasiten durch ein "wegätzen" der beschädigten/befallenen Schleimhaut zustande kommt. Und genau das schwächt die Fische sicherlich auch irgendwann........  

Wir haben doch alle Süßwasserfische und keine Salzheringe.


----------



## LarsD (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Roberto, 



			
				koirob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze zum aufsalzen Viesalz und seit neuem ,da auch nicht viel teurer, Teichsalz. Habe es bei -www.koi-discount.de bekommen. Normales Salz geht nicht,da jodiert und viel zu "sauber". Salz allerdings ist für den Kh-Wert wichtig.



wie Anett schon schreibt, bist Du da in mehrfacher Hinsicht auf der falschen Fährte. Über den Sinn oder Unsinn des dauerhaften Aufsalzens im Teich kann man trefflich streiten. Sicher ist nur, dass Karpfen und damit auch Koi eigentlich sehr gut mit Süsswasser zurecht kommen. Wenn Salz im Teich wirken soll, dann zuerst über die Erhöhung des Gehaltes von Natrium- und Chlorid-Ionen. Dabei spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob das Salz jodiert ist oder nicht. Das mit dem "viel zu sauber" und "Teichsalz" klingt ganz schwer nach offensichtlich erfolgreicher Marketingstrategie ...  Was dem Teich an Spurenelementen fehlt, bekomme ich einfach und mit vielen anderen, positiven Nebeneffekten über regelmässige, kleine Wasserwechsel in den Teich. 

Was Salz aber ganz sicher nicht schafft, ist eine Erhöhung der "kH". Um GH und "kH" im Level zu halten, eignet sich am besten Kohlensaurer Kalk, den man in den Filter einstreut. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## zaphod (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo, 

weder will ich den Experten widersprechen noch schütte ich selber Salz in meinen Teich, aber soweit ich das mal gelesen habe, bewirkt die Zugabe von NaCl eine Änderung der Nichtcarbonhärte und somit auch eine Veränderung der Gesamthärte. 
Der Anteil an Magnesiumcarbonat und Calciumcarbonat ist verantwortlich für die Carbonhärte. Gibt man nun NaCl dazu, werden die Mg- oder Ca-Inionen durch Natriumionen ersetzt, wodurch eine Verringerung der Wasserhärte bewirkt wird. (Wie die Reaktionen im einzelnen aussehe, müsste ich aber erstmal nachlesen.) 
Durch die Zugabe von "Kohlensaurem Kalk" (= Calciumcarbonat) müsste dementsprechend eine Erhöhung der Härte stattfinden.  
Soweit richtig oder falsch?


----------



## LarsD (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Klaas, 



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anteil an Magnesiumcarbonat und Calciumcarbonat ist verantwortlich für die Carbonhärte.



so in etwa ist die Carbonathärte definiert, was im Teich aber beinahe uninteressant ist. Was mit den handelsüblichen "kH"-Tests gemessen wird, ist das Säurebindungsvermögen (SBV) des Wassers. Dabei werden alle Carbonat- und Hydrogencarbonat-Ionen im Wasser erfasst, unabhängig davon, ob sie jetzt mal zu einem Magnesium- oder Calzium-Ion gehört haben oder mal gehören könnten. Gibst Du z.B. Natriumhydrogencarbonat (Natron/Backpulver) ins Wasser, misst Du eine entsprechend höhere "kH", obwohl sich die eigentliche Carbonathärte entsprechend der eigentlichen Definition kein Stück verändert hat. 



> Gibt man nun NaCl dazu, werden die Mg- oder Ca-Inionen durch Natriumionen ersetzt, wodurch eine Verringerung der Wasserhärte bewirkt wird.



Das stimmt so nicht. Die Zugabe von Kochsalz beeinflusst im Teich weder die Gesamthärte, noch die Carbonathärte oder die gemessene "kH". Die Natrium-Ionen dümpeln einfach neben den Calzium- und Manesium-Ionen im Wasser. Was Du allerdings veänderst, sind Leitfähigkeit und Osmolarität durch die Zufuhr zusätzlicher Ionen. 



> Durch die Zugabe von "Kohlensaurem Kalk" (= Calciumcarbonat) müsste dementsprechend eine Erhöhung der Härte stattfinden.



Jepp, sobald der Kalk in Lösung geht, erhöht er sowohl die Carbonat-, als auch die Gesamthärte. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## zaphod (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Lars, 

danke für die Info.



			
				LarsD schrieb:
			
		

> "Gibt man nun NaCl dazu, werden die Mg- oder Ca-Inionen durch Natriumionen ersetzt, wodurch eine Verringerung der Wasserhärte bewirkt wird."
> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Zugabe von Kochsalz beeinflusst im Teich weder die Gesamthärte, noch die Carbonathärte oder die gemessene "kH". Die Natrium-Ionen dümpeln einfach neben den Calzium- und Manesium-Ionen im Wasser. Was Du allerdings veänderst, sind Leitfähigkeit und Osmolarität durch die Zufuhr zusätzlicher Ionen.



O.k., nehm ich wieder zurück und behaupte stattdessen, dass die Enthärtung über NaCL nur in Anwesenheit von Ionenaustauschern (z.B. Zeolith) funktioniert. 
(wusste zwar, dass da irgendwas mit Kochsalz war, aber aber nicht mehr genau was )


----------



## koirob (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo alle miteinander,

bin leider kein Chemiker und lasse mich auch gerne belehren.
Mit der Zugabe von Salz , bei mir hauptsächlich im Frühjahr , möchte ich
folgendes erreichen: Bei den Fischen wird die Schleimhautproduktion angeregt.
Eine Desinfektion gegen __ Parasiten findet dabei wohl kaum statt -die
Salzkonzentration liegt bei meiner Dosierung bei 0.05% also 500gr auf 1000L
Wasser. Kurzzeitige Heilbäder benötigen wohl die zehnfache Menge.
Ein weiterer Effekt ist der für die Fische günstigere Osmotiche Druck.
Dies hilft den Fischen leichter ihre Ausscheidungen los zu werden.
O`h weh was für ein Deutsch !
Weiterhin soll man damit auch gegen erhöhte Nitritwerte vorgehen können.
War für mich allerdings noch kein Thema. Habe auch ca.5kg Zeolith im 
Bachlauf.  Gefunden habe ich diese Informationen bei keinem Verkaufs-chop
sondern bei : www.koi-hobby.de   Schaut doch mal rein und schreibt Eure 
Meinung dazu. Aber sicher sind die Bedingungen bei jedem anders und jeder
bekommt seinen "grünen Daumen".

Auf das die Grauen Zellen wieder strahlen.

MfG
Roberto


----------



## edithkloer (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich habe den PH Wert mit Torfsubstrat runter gebracht. PH Wert konstant 8.

MfG
Edith


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: ph-wert zu hoch*

Hallo Edith,

danke für Deine Information, aber mein pH-Wert hat sich von selbst wieder reguliert und ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

